# mild hypertension



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

im getting really annoyed, for probably a couple of months now ive had mild hypertension, and i have no idea why. i hadnt taken my bp in a while and i just too it and it was 140/87. i had some health problems and thats when i got noted, but generally ive been feeling okay, i mean ive been having dizzy spells, only very mild but enough for me to notice. and im having some gyni tests done, and i need a root canal doing but i dont feel really badly stressed. and ive been this stressed before and not havd higher bp. im 22 and im not over weight, so why on earth do i have this and how can i get rid of it?


----------

